# My HDMI out is DEAD!!! (PLEASE HELP)



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

I have flashed back to stock once again. I accepted the EE4 update and still I am without HDMI out.
Also when I try to set up the TV Out shortcut with Any Cut...every time I open it, it force closes saying that com.android.settings has unexpectedly quit.
It also happened with the SIM Toolkit.
I wiped this phone a hundred times and tried all various roms. What has been damaged?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you tried that HDMI cable on any other equipment to make sure it is actually the phone?

Have you tried a second HDMI on that phone?
Some of the really cheap HDMI cables do not make a good connection and wiggle around a bit. I was at work the other day and our really cheap cable kept wiggling around to the point that the audio was going out. We put a better cable in the same device and it worked flawlessly.

Also, could be that the physical port died or got damaged.

I'd say you should try another cable in the phone and if it still doesn't work, flash back to stock (rom, no root, + correct radio) and take it in to get it serviced.


----------

